# Ipad2 planté



## woudy (31 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'avais des pb avec mon webmail orange. Ils ont solutionné le pb et la rechargement des 1250 messages sur le serveur par paquets de 200.
J'arrête la manipulation, je vais sur le webmail et efface l'ensemble des messages.
Je reprends mon Ipad2 et je commence à supprimer les messages reçus. Et là je remarque que la machine se met à bloquer et ne fait plus rien en apparence. Je sorts de ma messagerie , y retourne et la page blanche. Je me dis, éteins ton Ipad et redémarre le......
15 minute après le sablier tourne toujours et impossibilité de redemarrer Mon Ipad.
HELP HELP
Que faire pour reprendre la mains , bouton reset quelque part??????

Merci de votre aide


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mars 2011)

Pages 214 et 215 du manuel !


----------



## woudy (31 Mars 2011)

rebonsoir,

J'ai trouvé!!!!!!!!
Maintenir le bouton marche/arrêt et le bouton carré en face avant simultanément pendant quelques secondes et votre ipad se coupe directement malgré le sablier qui tourne.
Redémarrage : OK

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h20 ----------

Quel manuel ??
Rien dans la boite

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------

Je dois être fatigué, Manuel dispo sur le site mac pour ceux qui le cherche dans la boite....


----------

